# Getting a fiscal number



## AlanC

Hi All,

Looking for a bit of help/advice regarding fiscal numbers.

We are currently renting in the algarve for the winter and have decided we like it so much we are going to stay on for (at least) another 12 months.

I need to get a fiscal number so I can get broadband etc but a lot of the fiscal rep companies seem geared up for people who are buying property here.

I went to the local tax office in portimao but they told me to get lost as I didnt have any documentation, that said, I assume it was get lost she didnt (wouldnt) speak english and my portugese at the moment isnt far beyond ordering food & drinks 

If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them 

Thanks in advance


----------



## omostra06

all you need to get your fiscal number is an address and your passport, costs around 6 euros,


----------



## siobhanwf

As Derek say....all it costs in €6
ALL YOU NEED IS A PASSPORT!
See if you can take a portuguese friend with you it will smooth the way


----------



## grandwazoo

AlanC, can't find the link to PM you, but did u ever manage to get anywhere with the Financas office in Portimao?


----------



## canoeman

grandwazoo said:


> AlanC, can't find the link to PM you, but did u ever manage to get anywhere with the Financas office in Portimao?


From your other post, you do seem to be having problemswith Portimao Financas, but seriously this procedure is one of the few things when it comes to paperwork in Portugal that is extremley easy.

You really do only require your Passport and a UK or PT address, as a Non Resident it's easier to give your UK address, and say you intend to buy a property and need a Fiscal number to open a Bank A/c and to proceed on property.
If they still refuse which they have no right to as a Fiscal Number is requirement for many things whether your a Resident or not, either ask for the Complaint Book or go to another office that is not so bolshie.


----------



## grandwazoo

OK, am intending to, was just interested in seeing how someone else had got on. Thanks again!


----------



## grandwazoo

*an update*



grandwazoo said:


> OK, am intending to, was just interested in seeing how someone else had got on. Thanks again!


Tried the Financas office in Lagoa this morning. I knew instantly I was on a loser when I saw the notice (scan attached) pinned on the notice board, but queued up anyway to talk to the guy behind the desk. He was ABSOLUTELY insistent that there was no way I could get a number without either (a) a residence permit from the SEF or the Camara Municipal or (b) a fiscal representative who was resident in Portugal.

Think I'll give up for now.


----------



## canoeman

Can't read thumbnail unfortunatley, you really seem to be haveing problems in Algarve, this system there operating is definatley different to other areas of Portugal.
They should accept your Passport and your Rental Address, their is no other requirement, further to that two districts we've dealt with have accepted UK addresses prior to renting or purchasing here.


----------



## grandwazoo

canoeman said:


> Can't read thumbnail unfortunatley, you really seem to be haveing problems in Algarve, this system there operating is definatley different to other areas of Portugal.
> They should accept your Passport and your Rental Address, their is no other requirement, further to that two districts we've dealt with have accepted UK addresses prior to renting or purchasing here.


Which areas are these? I'll be doing some travelling further north in the summer.


----------



## canoeman

I've helped friends in Leiria area, Pombal and Poiares, but don't forget your supposed to register your Residence here when you've been here 3 months, this would give you one of the requirements there insisting on!


----------



## santaanita

canoeman said:


> Can't read thumbnail unfortunatley, you really seem to be haveing problems in Algarve, this system there operating is definatley different to other areas of Portugal.
> They should accept your Passport and your Rental Address, their is no other requirement, further to that two districts we've dealt with have accepted UK addresses prior to renting or purchasing here.


cant understand why you are having so much trouble as well as getting our own six years ago without a hitch i just got fiscal numbers for some friends still in the uk took 5 mins


----------



## mrforja

So sorry to hear about your problems when I got mine gave the Tomar camp site as my ad and had no probs. I remember it was twenty five minutes in the queue and five at the counter


----------



## grandwazoo

santaanita said:


> cant understand why you are having so much trouble as well as getting our own six years ago without a hitch i just got fiscal numbers for some friends still in the uk took 5 mins


I think your recent experience - getting numbers for friends - probably satisfies requirement (b) i.e. having a fiscal representative in Portugal.
ps don't fancy getting one for me as well I suppose?


----------



## grandwazoo

mrforja said:


> So sorry to hear about your problems when I got mine gave the Tomar camp site as my ad and had no probs. I remember it was twenty five minutes in the queue and five at the counter


Stupidly when I spoke to the guy I forgot to ask (1) how long the policy had been in operation and (2) whether it applied all over Portugal, or just in the Algarve.

It seems to me it might also be un-European in that it discriminates between those born in Portugal (who only need their ID card or birth certificate) and those born elsewhere in the EU....


----------



## santaanita

grandwazoo said:


> I think your recent experience - getting numbers for friends - probably satisfies requirement (b) i.e. having a fiscal representative in Portugal.
> ps don't fancy getting one for me as well I suppose?


no nothing to do with fiscal represntation they are old friends who have just done a promisary on a property but are in uk i took all there details photocopies of passports and paid the fee ,my name was not even mentioned it realy is that easy in gois


----------



## grandwazoo

santaanita said:


> no nothing to do with fiscal represntation they are old friends who have just done a promisary on a property but are in uk i took all there details photocopies of passports and paid the fee ,my name was not even mentioned it realy is that easy in gois


Can only think its a local thing then, will try outside the Algarve.


----------



## canoeman

grandwazoo said:


> Can only think its a local thing then, will try outside the Algarve.


Have you thought about visiting an Estate Agent an expressing an interest to buy, which of course means you'd need a Bank A/c and Fiscal Number, sure they would make certain you get one


----------



## grandwazoo

thats my fallback position


----------



## mia100max

*Fiscal number*

Went to the Portimao office yesterday to get my non residents fiscal number, was so easy, all done in 45 minutes! 10.20 Euros, passport and proof of UK address. No Portuguese sponsor needed.


----------



## In 2 bikes

We went to Remax in Tondela and Miguel, the estate agent, took us by hand to the Fiscal shop, around the corner, with our passports and sorted it all out in 20 minutes. But then again we were buying a house through them..


----------

